# Current Poll of age of SAS users



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

15-20


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am 29-plus, thank you. :roll :lol


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

would have expected more 21-25


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

24 here.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Whoa, there are a few 13 and 14 year olds in here. What about them? And also, I don't like the teenagers being lumped in with the 20s.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

18 (19 in oct)


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, there's a lot more people my age than I thought


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

30


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I always assumed the 21 - 25 range were most prevalent around here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


>


LOL, I like em young, dumb and full of......well you know.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> .


You make a very interesting point


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm too scared to reveal my age


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

digitalbath said:


> I'm too scared to reveal my age


You have Big Time Rush as your avatar. You're definitely under 18. I'd bet on that.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

21 bay-bay!


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

25


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm old by this sites standards yay!! Worship your supreme ruler!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Over 67% under 25.

Excuse me as I retire by the fire with my afghan. It is so drafty in here.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Need a year-by-year poll. That would give more information.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> You have Big Time Rush as your avatar. You're definitely under 18. I'd bet on that.


no I'm actually over 18 thats why I'm scared to say it cause of my avatar lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I remember a time when the 26-30 year olds were overwhelmingly dominating this poll, after a total of 4 votes. Ah, the good old days of earlier this afternoon. Things were simpler back then.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

digitalbath said:


> no I'm actually over 18 thats why I'm scared to say it cause of my avatar lol


Oh wow, I'd have lost that bet :haha

Edit: Also, if it makes you feel better, I'm 23 and I A) Know who they are and B) Like that one song they had out this summer that went, "I can feel it in the air that it's on tonight..." (however it went lol)


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Guess I'm getting too old for this..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The 21-25 year olds are catching up since the 15-20 crowd are in bed by now..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This is depressing enough to make us old folks drink. Old being anybody old enough to buy alcohol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> Oh wow, I'd have lost that bet :haha
> 
> Edit: Also, if it makes you feel better, I'm 23 and I A) Know who they are and B) Like that one song they had out this summer that went, "I can feel it in the air that it's on tonight..." (however it went lol)


Windows Down. God, why the hell do I know that? Stupid Nickelodeon.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe we need to put a link to this thread in the 30+ forum. I know there's more than that.

Oh yeah, and some stats. The median age in the US is 37 years old. Other countries:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_median_age

Japan= 45
Italy= 44
Canada= 41
Australia= 38
Brazil= 29
India= 26


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I swear in the past the majority was in the 21+ group. Makes sense since people are being introduced to technology much younger these days so I guess the number would continue to drop.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I'm 24


----------



## losermanlol (Sep 23, 2012)

combined 15-25 66% ish.

Seems that this social anxiety thing needs far more publicising.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Windows Down. God, why the hell do I know that? Stupid Nickelodeon.


Lol, no judgment... They play it like every single commercial break :b


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> Oh wow, I'd have lost that bet :haha
> 
> Edit: Also, if it makes you feel better, I'm 23 and I A) Know who they are and B) Like that one song they had out this summer that went, "I can feel it in the air that it's on tonight..." (however it went lol)


I love their song elevate


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Windows Down. God, why the hell do I know that? Stupid Nickelodeon.


WOOHOO! yeah yeah WHOOHOO! lol sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

21-25


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Your sample may be biased


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

where is 'younger than other options'?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just thought 15 was a good number to start with. I'm not good at making polls. I'm 28 by the way


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

People shouldn't feel ashamed about how old they are. It doesn't bother me how old you are really. Obviously ya'll know how old I am.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

17


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

17


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

digitalbath said:


> WOOHOO! yeah yeah WHOOHOO! lol sorry I couldn't resist


Pedal to the metal baby hold me tight. Anything you want I can get that girl if u with that girl ! Lol
O couldn't resist either lmao


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

21 comrades and comradinies


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

45


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ape in space said:


> I remember a time when the 26-30 year olds were overwhelmingly dominating this poll, after a total of 4 votes. Ah, the good old days of earlier this afternoon. Things were simpler back then.


!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

At least I'm old enough to make it on the poll. :b


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm 25.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm 41.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

28


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

22 here~


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmmm I thought I saw a girl post "9001". Maybe that was another thread? =/ Darnit, I was going to quote her.

Anyways, where is the "IT'S OVER 9000!" option? 
I'm around 2 billion myself.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

20


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

23


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> LOL, I like em young, dumb and full of......well you know.


I'm guessing you already know that saying is usually used to describe horny teenage boys. You did know that, correct? :sus


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh god. most common is the first option. I'm in the last option. I *really* shouldn't be here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I'm guessing you already know that saying is usually used to describe horny teenage boys. You did know that, correct? :sus


Okay post stalker. You have a problem with me or something?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Okay post stalker. You have a problem with me or something?


Don't flatter yourself. It just didn't make sense to me so i thought i'd ask about it. What's wrong with that? How many times have i responded to your posts since you've been here? 3 or 4?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm ageless. It's one of the benefits of being immortal.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in the majority.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Don't flatter yourself. It just didn't make sense to me so i thought i'd ask about it. What's wrong with that? How many times have i responded to your posts since you've been here? 3 or 4?


Much more than that, not including the replies you have deleted before i could see them. And everyone of your replies is an insult. So do you have a personal problem with me or something?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Much more than that, not including the replies you have deleted before i could see them. And everyone of your replies is an insult. So do you have a personal problem with me or something?


How is it possible to delete a reply before you see it, but you still know about it? hmm....whatever bro.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> How is it possible to delete a reply before you see it, but you still know about it? hmm....whatever bro.


Because I get notifications when I am quoted. So yeah, I know about it. You quoted me earlier in the Marijuana thread but then you deleted it. You still didn't answer my question.....

PS. I am definitely not stupid so don't try to lie to me.


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't vote via tapatalk. 
I'm 24...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Because I get notifications when I am quoted. So yeah, I know about it. You quoted me earlier in the Marijuana thread but then you deleted it. You still didn't answer my question.....


Oh that's right...i asked you if you actually got high off of eating those cookies, since you said you didn't see what the big deal was, i said something about cooking marijuana which i took back because it might have "supported drug abuse" according to the guidelines. 
Do i have a problem with you? Nah...not really. I've noticed some cockiness from you at times. I don't attribute that to anything other than a boy trying to find his place and make a name for himself in this crazy world.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Oh that's right...i asked you if you actually got high off of eating those cookies, since you said you didn't see what the big deal was, i said something about cooking marijuana which i took back because it might have "supported drug abuse" according to the guidelines.
> Do i have a problem with you? Nah...not really. I've noticed some cockiness from you at times. I don't attribute that to anything other than a boy trying to find his place and make a name for himself in this crazy world.


I'm only a part time a**hole.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm only a part time a**hole.


Well perhaps we have something in common then, i've been called an a**hole numerous times. If you ever need some tips, just lemme know.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

it varies


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Because I get notifications when I am quoted. So yeah, I know about it. You quoted me earlier in the Marijuana thread but then you deleted it. You still didn't answer my question.....
> 
> PS. I am definitely not stupid so don't try to lie to me.


Does it also gives notification when one tries to reply of a quote but don't push a reply button after all? That makes much of notifications from me, sorry.. I do that a lot.. Going to reply, not reply after all, then again going to reply but don't send it after all..................................


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Does it also gives notification when one tries to reply of a quote but don't push a reply button after all? That makes much of notifications from me, sorry.. I do that a lot.. Going to reply, not reply after all, then again going to reply but don't send it after all..................................


lol, no it doesn't. You can back out of a post and still be safe.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> lol, no it doesn't. You can back out of a post and still be safe.


Great!


----------

